# FS: 135g Hagen tank with diy stand and glass tops and light *Deal Pending*



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

135 Hagen tank with diy stand and glass tops and light

72x24x19 Tank

Do it your self stand! with doors this stand is made with 4x4's and 2x4's very strong!

Glass tops purchased from King eds 6 months ago

6' t12 light older but works free with Tank!

Asking $275.00 O.B.O.

can deliver for a fee

no scratches I can see!

Just drained this tank I upgraded to larger tank!! perfect shape!!































Thanks for looking


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I also have black gravel/sand and some coral pieces and plastic plants and misc deco I can include!


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

If only I wasn't downgrading. Do u have any pics of the coral pieces


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I will take some pics for you and send to you!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Bump for a really nice hagen tank no scratches very strong, no leaks just took down for bigger tank free delivery to most areas in lower mainland! with down payment!


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

hey Bob I noticed on Craigslist if you search "aquarium" your tank doesn't come up. You may want to add the word aquarium in your description, might help sell it quicker. Wish I had some extra cash I'd grab it from you


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks Jim I think I fixed it!!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

hot day bump!! will throw in very large canister filter that needs top ring gasket but runs well!!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

25% off this week only delivery extra!!


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

oh man what an awesome tank


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

If I only had the time for another setup... Smoking hot deal Bob!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Ya thats what I thought but wrong time of year apparently guess have to wait till fall or just set up and use myself!!...There go's the couch LOL!!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Price lowered to 275.00 for hagen 135 g clean no scratches I can see!! Comes with lids, light, stand!!! smoking deal hurry before I keep it only lowered for bc Aquaria members! not craigslist (yet)


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I have a very large cannister filter Aqua one I think lol not at home!! needs o ring on lid runs good just leaks did find one other day going to try and see if it fits? will include with deal for free has green ehiem like hoses so maybe made by same company??? fellow I got from said he got it from king eds a couple years ago!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a smoking deal Bob! Totally shocked you still have it! Hagen tanks are the best imho. Pretty frustrating that people pay the money they do for iPhones (used or new)or tennis shoes that last less than a year or whatever else ...... but cheap out over things like this. I hope you don't have to go any lower because that is seriously a great deal! Good luck with the sale and free bump.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Diztrbd1 said:


> That is a smoking deal Bob! Totally shocked you still have it! Hagen tanks are the best imho. Pretty frustrating that people pay the money they do for iPhones (used or new)or tennis shoes that last less than a year or whatever else ...... but cheap out over things like this. I hope you don't have to go any lower because that is seriously a great deal! Good luck with the sale and free bump.


I really don't know why either is in very good condition! has well!! lol thank you for your kind words!!


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

I've been admiring this tank for a while now. I bought an 80g that still needs to be set up and still could go bigger with this 135g. 
How old is this tank and are there many stains inside requiring elbow grease ?


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

how much for bare tank?


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

man i want this so bad, but im going to brazil 2014, its not worth setting up for 6-7 months, the paid delivery option has me scratching my brain how its not gone.. good luck


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Yea I agree thanks everyone!! Pretty clean inside!! I'm always cleaning and scrubbing my tanks! same price for bare tank!! Sorry!!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

**Deal Pending Finally Wow smoking deal** everyone steps back from hobby in Summer?


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

mrbob said:


> **Deal Pending Finally Wow smoking deal** everyone steps back from hobby in Summer?


That and people are cheap =) lots of times you'll find you can get asking price on craigslist with ease and people on certain forums that will remain unnamed low ball you, at least that is my experience. In fact I was going to message you a offer but it would have been for tank only (a good offer for tank only) and I'm sure you wouldn't of gone for it so I didn't bother!


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

the price is what people will pay, if mr bob thinks its more he will keep it, has nothing to do with people being cheap, but good luck with the sale its a great deal


----------



## koiwana (May 15, 2010)

Hi Bob, what's the overall height of the tank & stand?
and, pick up at Agassiz?


----------



## fish_r_kewl (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey Bob,

My 90 g (Hagen) sprung a slow leak last night  just before I had to got to work. Thankfully someone was home to swap out buckets. Anyway, I'm contemplating options, is your set up still available?


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

No its pending the guy had to sale is 90g first so I said I would wait! let me know he is selling good price!!


----------



## koiwana (May 15, 2010)

Bob, I'm waiting.....


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

koiwana said:


> Bob, I'm waiting.....


Not to be rude but it states above or earlier in thread it states deal pending sorry if anything changes I'll let you know!!


----------



## koiwana (May 15, 2010)

bob, pm sent


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

..........................sold......................................


----------

